# Routan Problems



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Questions for other Routan owners.
1. Halogen lights can you see with them? Low or high beam?
2. U-Connect can you use it?
3. Wiper wind noise and do you have it?
Thanks for your time and just wondering if other owners have any other concers?
09 Routan SE W/RSE


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problems (N2OIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2OIL* »_
1. Halogen lights can you see with them? Low or high beam? 

NO, the lights are crap, thats Why i got a Cheap-o HID Kit, now they are amazing

_Quote, originally posted by *N2OIL* »_
2. U-Connect can you use it?


Dont have it


_Quote, originally posted by *N2OIL* »_
3. Wiper wind noise and do you have it?


got a Whistle at 70MPH + from i think is the mirror, not sure its the wipers.
I kinda use it as a speed sensor, when i hear it i slow down


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Routan Problems (redzone98)*

Lights - have gone on two fairly long trips (Chicago to MI U.P. and Chicago to Delaware coast) and Halogen lights were fine -- not great (as I also own an '06 Mazda3 GT 5-door with Xenon lights) but OK and much better than the lights on the '97 Dodge Grand Caravan that was traded in for the Routan (cash for clunkers deal) --
U-Connect - used on the Delaware trip with a Motorola bluetooth phone - phone pairing and voice command worked well while on the interstate somewhere in OH. Very good clarity and the auto mute of the sound system was nice. Have sinced used the voice command dial out which also worked well -- pretty happy with it
Wiper wind noise -- my SEL Routan is VERY quiet at highway speeds (part of western IN turnpike speed limit is 70, typically set the cruise at 5MPH+ local speeds) -- One thing I would note, with very high crosswinds (like on the Cheasapeake Bay bridge) it will get pushed, just a bit (as the wind was pushing tractor trailer trucks as well I expected it) and when the gusts pass you might get a bit of wind noise, but that's it
The only mishaps on my last trip were two -- the TPMS went off (sudden temp drop while traveling east -- expected, seems a bit sensitive as only one tire was down 2psi, easily corrected as a gas station in route) and the oil change warning came on (after just 2,800 miles -- covered elsewhere, reset it for now). One of the reasons we bought this Routan was its ability to gobble up many miles and not leave you exhausted on long trips -- it does this very well and in comfort.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problems (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_
.....One thing I would note, with very high crosswinds (like on the Cheasapeake Bay bridge) it will get pushed, just a bit (as the wind was pushing tractor trailer trucks as well I expected it) and when the gusts pass you might get a bit of wind noise, but that's it

.....One of the reasons we bought this Routan was its ability to gobble up many miles and not leave you exhausted on long trips -- it does this very well and in comfort. 


Very true with the cross winds (i was on the Bay-Bridge this weekend ironically) but i dont think its any worse than other similarly sized vehicles..
AND i must add to the Driver Fatigue comment... I came from a 2005 Explorer which was the Absolute WORST vehicle i have ever owned for driver / passenger comfort. This weekend we went to VA Beach from Cape May. the previous 2 trips were in the Explorer. I have to say, the Routan excelled in every aspect compared to the Ford. and the #1 thing, is after 5 hours of driving, my back and hamstrings are not burning up from the piss-poor seats in the Ford. The bouncy and harsh ride from the Ford (4x4) even made my neck start hurting on long trips. let alone bounce my kids awake... Im not missing that Ford at all!


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:39 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't experienced any of the problems you mention. The UConnect synced up fine and the wife uses it daily, and loves it. She now just leaves her phone in her purse when she jumps in the car, and now she never misses a call or forgets her phone in the car! The other day I beat her home and even knew she was there because as I was sitting on the couch, I saw my phone light up. I looked at it to see why, and it was auto-pairing with the van as she pulled up the drive!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Routan Problems (N2OIL)*

My experiences with the Routan mirror those of early74B and BlackVanRoutan. The car is quiet [much more so than our former T&C Ltd], great for trips and the Bluetooth feature works flawlessly. The halogens are better than our old van, but I will also be adding HIDs shortly.


----------



## muohio (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Routan Problems (N2OIL)*

1) Headlights - pretty good, not great. My lights on my 2006 Jetta TDI just went out. I replaced them with Sylvania Silverlights - Amazing! Thinking about replacing the Routan's with silverlights. I think I paid around $20 for the replacements at autozone.
2)Uconnect - I have an iphone. before the 3.0 iphone update, I had to turn off my address book in the iphone due to the iphone wanting to download the address book when paring. Since the iphone 3.0 update, you are able to disable the download of the address book in the bluetooth settings on the iphone. Otherwise, uconnect itself has been flawless.
3)windnoise - haven't noticed it. Very quiet.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Routan Problems (N2OIL)*

Just got the van back and the dealership added the driving lights. They make a huge difference in town. The bright lights still are very poor. 
The dealership suggested if you are not happy with your lights to voice an opinion and let them know with Customer Care.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Routan Problems (N2OIL)*

Also the low beam lights can be replaced by HID kits. This will not void the warranty unless an electrical issue directly related to the ballast is the problem. This is directly from the dealership when asked specifically on this issue. 
We purchsed an extended warranty and did not want any reason to void the coverage.


----------



## Iwinandrew (Oct 30, 2018)

I put HID for the low beam and LED for the High beam cause the High beam also operates ad DLR (day time running light).


----------



## Iwinandrew (Oct 30, 2018)

I get a rattling noise from under the rear of the engine compartment.
When I start driving the gears shift from 1 to 6 and 1 to 5 depending on the speed.
Then it coasts back to 1000 RPM, I hear it then. I have to keep the RPM at 1500 or above to avoid the noise.
Anyone had the same? Any Fixes? Any thoughts/advise.


----------

